# ebay and equipment (knives)



## afterthought (Nov 26, 2005)

Out of curiosity, has anyone bought any kitchen equipment off of ebay?

I've been looking at knives on ebay but I'm so apprehensive at bidding. I will never buy a used knife though. But I'm still skeptical at a 8" Global being sold for 60 USD.

Anyone had bad or good experience?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

eBay has come far since its start as an on line garage sale. Many bona fide retailers now use it as a distribution channel. It all depends on the seller. Spend the time to read lots of Feedback.

I bought a $500 counter top convection oven. It arrived on time, in its original factory crate. That was nearly 2 years ago and it's still working like a champ.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Agreed. Many reputable dealers use ebay to get to customers who would never be able to find what they need otherwise, especially in other countries. 

Use common sense. Check the sellers feedback. That's the best way to determine whether they are a good seller or not.


----------

